# InkSoft Offers Online Tutorial On Marketing Templates



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

A recently released video shows how easy it is for InkSoft users to create professional marketing materials for fliers, signs, websites, email, and other marketing materials using new mock-up templates now available at the InkSoft University Design Resource Center. The online tutorial takes viewers through the steps to customize these Photoshop files with their own content. 

See how simple it is to replace the screen shot and edit and position content by clicking on individual layers, making adjustments, and combining and converting them into a smart object you can save and export as a .psb or .png file.

You’ll also learn about free solutions for creating high-resolution, full-screen captures and incorporating them into your file as well as handy utilities to let you see how your image will appear on various devices.

These mock-up templates are particularly helpful when using the marketing flier templates also available at InkSoft U. The initial three mock-up templates are offered in web browser, desktop, and laptop versions. Customers can view the video at Marketing mock-up templates and resources for InkSoft users | InkSoft 

For more information, contact InkSoft at (800) 410-3048; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.inksoft.com.


----------

